# 12 year old boy benches 200.



## njc (Jan 28, 2005)

Crazy shit.  I just saw on Pardon the Interuption a story about a 12 year old boy from, hell i cant remember, one of the old soviet countries who has been training since he was five and can now bench press 200 pounds.  The scarier thing is that after i seen a picture of him with his shirt off I am suprised that he can only bench 200.  This little kid is fucking ripped with slabs of muscle sticking out everywhere!


----------



## onamission (Jan 28, 2005)

is this the kid

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/tm_objectid=14377970&method=full&siteid=89488&headline=he-weighs-18-stones-he-s-5ft-9in-tall-and-powerlifts-he-s-banned-from-boys-rugby------he-s-12-name_page.html


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 28, 2005)

I knew a kid in sixth grade (12) that could bench 210 for 2 reps


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 28, 2005)

There is a thread about him, here


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2005)

KEV'S DAILY DIET​Breakfast Fried breakfast of four sausages, two eggs, two rashers of bacon or bowl of Sugarpuffs cereal with milk. Glass of tuna and pineapple protein shake Mid-morning snack Bar of Snickers chocolate Lunch Two cheeseburgers with fries Afternoon snack Jumbo haggis supper Dinner Two chicken breasts on bread roll with mayonnaise Evening snack Quavers, crisps or mint sweets After training Tuna and pineapple juice shake or protein shake Supper Microwave chips or smoked sausage Drinks 12 pints of milk a day and three litres of Bru​​Hey thats my diet too   And what the hell are stones?​


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

A stone approx. 14Lbs.  Fucking Brits..  

Thats one BIG fucking kid.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 28, 2005)

14 x 18 stones = 252 Lbs  damn how big is he gonna get?


----------



## LAM (Jan 28, 2005)

actually if you look at his bench to BW ratio it's not that impressive.  the kid weights 251 lbs and can bench 200.  

if he keeps eating the crap diet he's currently on he will be lucky to live to 50.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 28, 2005)

250 lbs?? With all the shist he's ingesting, hes gotta have like a big gut and a fat face!!!Not so hot with the ladies when he turn 16 , with a faceful of zits! Strong lil mofo tho!
But talk about health problems down the road!! Shish...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 28, 2005)

Bench press 70 kg? Deadlift 100kg? At that kind of bodyweight he sounds in horrible condition, what is this talk of him being Ripped? I think someone is confusing Richard Sandrak with this kid.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

My buddy glenn, in 8th grade was benching 225 when he was 135lbs.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 28, 2005)

I want to see this kid. He weighs the same as arnold and is shorter, no way he's ripped.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 28, 2005)

Which is not to rag on the kid for being a fatty or anything, although I would wish his parents to guide his eating habits as healthy and not just "eat everything, its good for ya cuz you are bigger than other kids and they go "

But, if he is benching 154-200 and weighs what I do, he isn't what I'd call amazing, thats under his bodyweight. I was benching 85 pounds @ 11 years of age which is nowhere close to 200 pounds, but I didn't weigh much either. I was as best I recall around 100 pounds or so.

The original poster must be talking about Richard Sandrak, there is no way a 12 year old kid is ripped at 250 pounds and can only bench 70kg (154 pounds).


----------



## njc (Jan 29, 2005)

Maybe some of u are talkin about a different kid.  Theres no way the one i saw weighs even 200.  Not at his height.  He has no bodyfat.


----------



## Du (Jan 29, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I think someone is confusing Richard Sandrak with this kid.


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 29, 2005)

I saw that kid on the Howard Stern show, he is very strong.. unbelieveable.

 (the kid above)


----------



## WilliamB (Feb 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> My buddy glenn, in 8th grade was benching 225 when he was 135lbs.


Sure he was Luke.  You were confused when a video of president bush was shown.


----------



## WilliamB (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow that shit is crazy.  I wonder what someone who looked like that at such an early age would look like at 24.


----------

